# Zeikos Lp-e6 battery does not work with canon charger that came with 6d



## dexstrose (Dec 24, 2012)

I knew I saw a battery thread, but couldn't find it. 

The Zeikos battery came with my 6d package. I tried charging it with the canon charger when I first opened it. It was blinking slow for 20 seconds, then started to blink fast. I charged it for a about 4 hours just to see if it worked. The battery lasted for only 50 shots. Then tried to charge it again for a few hours. After a few hours of charging, it didn't work.

I contacted Beach Camera, they sent me a new one real quick. The same thing happened. 

After reading a few threads, I found that aftermarket batteries and canon chargers don't mingle well. 

So I bought a cheap Opteka charger on amazon just to see if it can charge the Zeikos battery. It did, and now I can use it on the 6d.

Hope this helps anyone with same issue.


----------



## titokane (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a bunch of Wasabi batteries that I used with my 5D Mark II. They'll power the 6D as long as they're charged using an old or offbrand charger (not the new one that came with the 6D) and the camera won't show a readout of how much battery is left. Very inconvenient, so right now my Wasabis are backups and my Canon's are the primaries.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow. That's interesting. This is new info to me. I already knew about the 6D camera not reading off brand batteries but I didn't realize they had gone as far as not charging off brand batteries with the Canon charger. Good to know! Thanks! In this case, I guess even if someone gets around the battery lockout with a firmware hack, they will still need a 3rd Party charger to charge the battery. Thanks Canon.

When I get a new camera, I take as little out of the box as necc so if I have to return it, I haven't disturbed most of the accessories. I never use the neck strap, etc anyway. So for now, all I have taken out of my 6D box is the battery, camera and viewfinder eyepiece. (I wouldn't have even taken out the battery for a while until I realized I would need another "genuine" Canon battery for the 6D.) I've got plenty of chargers already and they all work with all my batteries including the 5D3 charger.

So this 6D battery/charger thing is totally new as of the 6D and I expect it is the new normal going forward...


----------



## karen.tao (Mar 6, 2013)

I had the same problem with a 3rd party battery and the 6D charger. It worked a few times and stopped working.. I thought it was because it was a 3rd party battery, so I bought an authentic Canon LP-E6. However, it wouldn't charge using my 6D charger. When I took it back to the store, they charged it using a 3rd party charger and it would charge. So I took it home and tried again with my 6D charger and it worked. This is just a guess, but I'm assuming it won't charge if it is completely flat, but it will if there is a little big of charge in it already.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2013)

karen.tao said:


> I had the same problem with a 3rd party battery and the 6D charger. It worked a few times and stopped working.. I thought it was because it was a 3rd party battery, so I bought an authentic Canon LP-E6. However, it wouldn't charge using my 6D charger. When I took it back to the store, they charged it using a 3rd party charger and it would charge. So I took it home and tried again with my 6D charger and it worked. This is just a guess, but I'm assuming it won't charge if it is completely flat, but it will if there is a little big of charge in it already.
> 
> This is ridiculous.


Actually, its a safety issue, but then to some, safety is ridiculous.

Safety requirements
If overheated or overcharged, Li-ion batteries may suffer thermal runaway and cell rupture.[52] In extreme cases this can lead to combustion. *Deep discharge may short-circuit the cell, in which case recharging would be unsafe.[citation needed] To reduce these risks, Lithium-ion battery packs contain fail-safe circuitry that shuts down the battery when its voltage is outside the safe range of 3–4.2 V per cell.[35][44] When stored for long periods the small current draw of the protection circuitry itself may drain the battery below its shut down voltage; normal chargers are then ineffective. Many types of lithium-ion cell cannot be charged safely below 0 °C.[53]*
Other safety features are required in each cell:[35]
Shut-down separator (for overtemperature)
Tear-away tab (for internal pressure)
Vent (pressure relief)
Thermal interrupt (overcurrent/overcharging)
These devices occupy useful space inside the cells, add additional points of failure and irreversibly disable the cell when activated. They are required because the anode produces heat during use, while the cathode may produce oxygen. These devices and improved electrode designs reduce/eliminate the risk of fire or explosion. Further, these features increase costs compared to nickel metal hydride batteries, which require only a hydrogen/oxygen recombination device (preventing damage due to mild overcharging) and a back-up pressure valve.[44]
These safety issues present a problem for large scale application of such cells in Electric Vehicles; A dramatic decrease in the failure rate is necessary.


----------

